# 1919 Briggs and Stratton Motor Wheel



## Freqman1 (Sep 23, 2013)

Not sure what the value of something like this is but pretty cool. V/r Shawn

http://southjersey.craigslist.org/atq/4056521543.html


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 23, 2013)

That is really cool! Bri.....where are you....?


----------



## bricycle (Sep 23, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> That is really cool! Bri.....where are you....?




...those are kool, but stick out too much for my liking. Price not bad(i guess)


----------



## bricycle (Sep 23, 2013)

Bike, where are you???


----------



## stoney (Sep 23, 2013)

They are neat, heavy. I agree they stick out too far. A number of companies made them-- Smith motor wheel, I think Maytag made them and a few other companies I can't think of right now. I think the price is a little high, maybe $2500-$2800, but I'm no expert on anything. Again, just my 2 cents.


----------



## willswares1220 (Sep 23, 2013)

Bri, you're getting too selective!


----------

